# GUIDOS - can someone explain



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

can someone explain to me who and what the fvck they are?

they all look the same? is this some new phase that has sprouted up over night?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No this has been an American style for years.

Its Italian Americans or those who pretend that they are.

Heavy tanning, flashy clothes, bling, hair jell and steroid induced muscles are the common signs.

They are disliked just like bb's are disliked due to their extreme vanity.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Orange men with sh!t hair.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Jw007


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hope it doesnt come over to the UK. or has it?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Jw007


OI:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: I dont have sh1t hair:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> OI:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: I dont have sh1t hair:lol: :lol: :lol:


........... :whistling:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

i think the uk version is chavs on nap50's thinkin there Hench innit.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

paddy86 said:


> i think the uk version is chavs on nap50's thinkin there Hench innit.


But to be a true GUIDO you have to look as if you've been attacked by a wotsit.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

They're like really metro chavs......:laugh:



















:scared: :scared: :scared:

Christ, they're hideous!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gangters infront of the christmas tree


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

bunch of w4nkers


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

please say u get those people in las vegas? me and my mates will be in stitches ripping the **** out of them in june!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> bunch of w4nkers


 fairone, do you reckon they get loads of clunge tho?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Crazy that they must think they look good!! Each to their own i suppose.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> gangters infront of the christmas tree


Don't call them Gangsters, ****s is a more suitible term:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> WOW!!! Crazy that they must think they look good!! Each to their own i suppose.


Well they get a **** load of women so i guess they are doing some thing right.

Perhaps people think the way you look is ****? :whistling:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I want to be one :|


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah and me... will have to get a wig tho hahaha


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone else's blood pressure go up when they look at pics of them? I get the urge to want to ram a snooker cue through their eyeball. That fvcking pout:lol: :cursing:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah but to be fair the majority of them are in better shape than me so fair does to them!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

WRT said:


> Does anyone else's blood pressure go up when they look at pics of them? I get the urge to want to ram a snooker cue through their eyeball. That fvcking pout:lol: :cursing:


 im actualy thinking of getting the wifes macup out this weekend for a lauph,and post up a pic!guido comp lol:laugh:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

are the real? or doing it for a joke?


----------



## KatiePrice (Aug 5, 2013)

I like some of them for exemple the blond under here..Some of them not too orange I think are perfect and supersexy...maby that's my tastes:wub:


----------

